# Swollen Collar Bone



## annarogersre

Had a TT 2 years ago, RAI treatment with 4 day hospital isolation. I recently noticed that one of my collar bones sticks out more than the other. I have not had any post RAI treatment. I have just got new insurance and am scheduled for a RAI uptake in 2 weeks. The doctor noticed my collar bone right away when he looked at me but said it was uneven because they took out to much muscle when they did my surgrey. I don't remember it always being like that, I just started noticing it a few months ago. Should I be worried or ask him to check into it further?Will the RAI uptake show a new growth if it is a second priary cancer growth? Has anyone experienced this as a result of surgrey? All my labs seem normal when I was sick the first time, I just felt like poo, too and it took them 3 years to discover the 4cm nodule , several 2cm nodules and the 8mm deviation of my trachea so I am just a bit nervous that they are not going to find anything for another 3 years. Any Suggestions?


----------



## joplin1975

Uh. I don't know but I certainly don't recall them taking any muscle (I mean other thn incidental stuff) during my surgery. Or, at least it wasn't mentioned in the surgery report. That explanation just doesn't sit right with me, I'm sorry to say.

The uptake scan should show abnormalities. How long ago did you have the surgery and RAI? Have you had thyroglobulin tested?


----------



## Andros

annarogersre said:


> Had a TT 2 years ago, RAI treatment with 4 day hospital isolation. I recently noticed that one of my collar bones sticks out more than the other. I have not had any post RAI treatment. I have just got new insurance and am scheduled for a RAI uptake in 2 weeks. The doctor noticed my collar bone right away when he looked at me but said it was uneven because they took out to much muscle when they did my surgrey. I don't remember it always being like that, I just started noticing it a few months ago. Should I be worried or ask him to check into it further?Will the RAI uptake show a new growth if it is a second priary cancer growth? Has anyone experienced this as a result of surgrey? All my labs seem normal when I was sick the first time, I just felt like poo, too and it took them 3 years to discover the 4cm nodule , several 2cm nodules and the 8mm deviation of my trachea so I am just a bit nervous that they are not going to find anything for another 3 years. Any Suggestions?


The RAIU will show only thryoid tissue (I think.) The swelling could be in the lymph nodes which do line the clavicle. Dang!! I sure hope not.

Glad you joined up with us as we have many voices of experience here on this subject matter.


----------

